# California Zephyr renovations



## Rick G. (Mar 22, 2022)

Have the family sleeper rooms been renovated, upgraded?


----------



## danasgoodstuff (Mar 22, 2022)

My understanding is that it's in process, so maybe yes maybe no. But I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong. But I think you should get the new bedding at least.


----------



## zephyr17 (Mar 23, 2022)

The new bedding has been rolled out completely and every sleeper train has it now.

The Superliner cosmetic refreshes are _not being rolled out train by train. _ Superliners run in a national pool (except those in the Auto Train). Refurbs are being swapped into consists as cars are withdrawn for scheduled inspections and maintenance. Also, my understanding is they are doing the coaches first. At this point, I have not heard of any sleeper refurbs being spotted in the wild, although that does not mean there aren't any.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 23, 2022)

zephyr17 said:


> The new bedding has been rolled out completely and every sleeper train has it now.
> 
> The Superliner cosmetic refreshes are _not being rolled out train by train. _ Superliners run in a national pool (except those in the Auto Train). Refurbs are being swapped into consists as cars are withdrawn for scheduled inspections and maintenance. Also, my understanding is they are doing the coaches first. At this point, I have not heard of any sleeper refurbs being spotted in the wild, although that does not mean there aren't any.


I rode the Texas Eagle from Austin to Dallas last Month and the current Consist has 2 Coaches( 1 Coach/1 Bag Coach).

The Regular Coach was a Rehab and looked Very Nice, while the Bag Coach was Ratty and Dirty and in bad need of a rehab.

The Sleeper ( there's only 1 ) had the New Bedding and was a rehabed Superliner I and still in good shape for the several years of use since it's trip to Beech Grove.


----------

